# XPredator Build



## n0tiert (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi@all,

currently I´m preparing a Customer Rig with following Hardware:

#Mainboard
ASRock 990FX Extreme3 AM3+ 








#CPU
AMD FX-8350 "Vishera" 8-Core 4000MHz Boxed







#Memory
8GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866Mhz 1,5v | CMT8GX3M2A1866C9







#GPU
Sapphire HD7950 3G 384bit GDDR5 With Boost (925Mhz) DUAL-X Fan







#SSD
Corsair Force GT 120GB SATA Serial ATA/600







#HDD
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB ST1000DM003 Serial ATA/600







#CD/DVD
Samsung SH-224BB/BEBE







#Case
Aerocool XPredator Black Edition







#Case Fans
BitFenix Spectre LED 120mm RED  800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-12025R-RP)








#Cooling
Corsair Hydro Series H100i







#PSU
Corsair GS800 2013 Edition 800 Watt 







Lets unpack the stuff 





haha i found a suprise inside the carton, a Crysis 3 Serial Coupon


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 23, 2013)

preparing the Case:





















i still have some great MDPC Sleeve left from my ROG Build so i think about sleeving the IO Panel cables


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 23, 2013)

dismantling the case is tricky, due weak round plastic clip system
































Upper Fan:











i might replace the front intake fan with this ^^ one and use the big LED for the window


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 23, 2013)

Preparing the Hydro..... 
now we´ll see if it fits into upper area
















this case has plently of mounting holes ...... i moved it all the way to the window side so the mainboard has enough room (ram, 8 pin mobo connector  / fan)












enough room  , even with the huge Dominators RAM Fins

















RAM Fan could be attached too


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 23, 2013)

#mainboard












Driver CD , Manuals , SATA Cables , SLI Bridge, Audio Cable, Mainboard Backlplate  







make shure you peal off that plastic on north- southbridge












Memory attached





CPU AMD FX-8350


----------



## andrewsmc (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome build! One question, do you have the hydro fans pulling cool air into the case from outside? Or do you have it taking the air from the inside and pushing it out?


----------



## chinmi (Feb 23, 2013)

is push pull (4 fans) on the h100i possible with that setup ??


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 23, 2013)

chinmi said:


> is push pull (4 fans) on the h100i possible with that setup ??



 u can attach 2 scythe slims on cases top, should work or 4 scythes slim 
coz their half size build


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 23, 2013)

GPU 
Sapphire Radeon HD7950


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 23, 2013)

More updates....... 







centered the rad 






attached "stockings"   and Sleeve on the front Intake fan






sleeving I/O Panel cables but need to straight em out first


----------



## TommyT (Feb 23, 2013)

Very great setup dude congarts have lots of fun!!!! 

the new 7950 pcb is so sexy


----------



## d1nky (Feb 23, 2013)

good clean build! you need some colour and flash pretty flashy lights lol


----------



## andrewsmc (Feb 23, 2013)

You thanked me... but didn't answer my question :\   ^^


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

andrewsmc said:


> You thanked me... but didn't answer my question :\   ^^



Sorry for that m8, i leave em in push mode, we´ll see what the Temps say on load,
else i need to pickup 4x  Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Slim Case Fan (12,5 mm height, regular 25mm height) to go push / pull (mounted to rad) if i leave the RAD centered
i don´t think they fit quite well under the roof slats to go on 2x regular(RAD) 2x slim(Roof)







hope i cleared that now


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks great , nice capable system.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice build indeed, all components are good 9apart from the DVD burner ) 

Will you be pairing another 7950 with that 7950 in the future?


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Very nice build indeed, all components are good 9apart from the DVD burner )
> 
> Will you be pairing another 7950 with that 7950 in the future?



thank you,

I suggested it to the customer, if he does , i dunno....
since he got the Money for this Rig from tax refund

DVD was not my choice 
and the budget was not that high


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

IO Panel Sleeved

from:





to:





gotta do some more on the Hydro cables.......


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

moar pictures......




























Cable management in progress........


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

looks good, I will definitely follow your projects! see what I can learn and not learn lol


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> looks good, I will definitely follow your projects! see what I can learn and not learn lol




thx 

u learn every day, ya whole life.......


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

cable chaos 






the only drawback on the mobo so far is that i have to loop the USB 3.0 across the case to the outside  since it has no onboard connector
the mainboard only supports 2 USB 3.0 on the rear panel






i don´t like stuff sticking outside a case.... stuff can break off


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

ahaha my case has external usb3 connectors so it loops the same! I did think about ripping them out and using some simple usb2 internal ones


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 25, 2013)

on da finish line:





















# change the "XPREDATOR" to a red LED maybe 






i need to get 2x Bitfenix Spectre 140mm for bottom intake / rear outtake






and some artic silver ceramique 2

the Audio/HD Audio needs some fix on the short end too, also the fan wires of the door ........
only stupid thing on the PSU, as soon u switch it off on rear , it looses the color state........... (switch LED Blue/white/RED)
and you can pop off the blue frame arround the PSU, i wonder why they didn´t add white/red too if i can switch LED colors


----------



## d1nky (Feb 25, 2013)

brilliant man! you should of mounted the psu up the other way and had it red etc.... then it would look more flashy and prettyyyy! theres plenty of air entering that area to keep temps down!


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 26, 2013)

a few Benchmarks Tests.......


3DMark AMD FX-8150


















Cinebench 11.5 AMD FX-8150











Unigine 4.0 DX11 AMD FX-8150











FINAL FANTASY XIV  Benchmark
















ALLBenchmark 1.0 Beta21






SSD Speed Test:






I will do same Test on FX-8350 with this Setup ..... tonight

AMD FX-8350 Results


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 28, 2013)

build update:

changed CPU to AMD FX-8350

2x Aerocool Shark 140mm Fans Red, the Bitfenix Spectre 140mm was not available.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

as final finish i suggested this pieces:

1x BitFenix 8-Pin EPS12V 1x BitFenix 24-Pin ATX RED and 2x BitFenix 6-Pin PCIe RED/Black















to get that blue PCB covered and stabilize the GPU PCB my personal add would be:






and 

Corsair AF120 Performance Edition Twin Pack










^^ Corsair please do this for the GS800 PSU too !!

the grey fans which where included had LED holders but the hole is not drilled
do this Fans have LED holes ?


----------



## king1367 (Jun 14, 2013)

*aerocool xpredator x3*

Hi I have aerocool xpredator x3 do you think I can fit msi z77a-gd55 and h100i in it ? 
MY case dimensions are : 527 mm (H)×533 mm (D) ×223 (W)


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 14, 2013)

king1367 said:


> Hi I have aerocool xpredator x3 do you think I can fit msi z77a-gd55 and h100i in it ?
> MY case dimensions are : 527 mm (H)×533 mm (D) ×223 (W)



the case is almost same as shown here... and yeeah it would fit,
i cannot guaranty that you can center the rad but atleast you should be able to mount it that way:






mainboard should be independent if they do not have huge Mosfet Heatsinks sticking up, since they all get mounted on same position @ top

EDIT:
if you check the upper mounting holes from the X3, there still fits a regular fan between, and the radiator isn´t that thick like the build in upper fan, and usually the mounting holes are close at PCB end.






but seriosly the case sux,


upper air flaps clatter
flaps can only be open / close
front I/O Top is only a sticker no brushed metall/aluminum


you can get better cases in that price range.

hope that help´d ya a bit


----------



## king1367 (Jun 14, 2013)

*aerocool xpredator x3*

QUOTE=n0tiert;2922245]the case is almost same as shown here... and yeeah it would fit,
i cannot guaranty that you can center the rad but atleast you should be able to mount it that way""

As long as I can fit it is okay
I should gone with better case but I bought it anyway
I will sell this build after it finish
My build will be 
Intel i7 3770k
Msi z77a-gd55
Evga gtx 650 ti
Xpredator x3
16 gb corsair ram
H100i
1 tb hard
256 ssd
What kind of power supply do you think I should get?


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 14, 2013)

king1367 said:


> QUOTE=n0tiert;2922245]the case is almost same as shown here... and yeeah it would fit,
> i cannot guaranty that you can center the rad but atleast you should be able to mount it that way""
> 
> As long as I can fit it is okay
> ...



well my choice would be atleast a 750W so customer could easy add another 650 TI
i always go for higher psu to be save on upgrade/update


----------



## Harvey lewis (Oct 29, 2014)

Do any of the know if the top fan which is 230mm To be removed to attach the h100i heat sink water cooler?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 29, 2014)

He has a h100i installed in the top. So yes


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Harvey lewis said:


> Do any of the know if the top fan which is 230mm To be removed to attach the h100i heat sink water cooler?



Yes it has to be removed. I own the full size XPredator, theres plenty of cable routing too.

Unfortunately im gonna have to pull my mobo and check for board flexing. This cooler on average runs at 41 degrees... in my specs...


----------

